
10 Brilliant Social Networks You Don’t Know About - markbao
http://startupearth.com/2008/06/29/10-brilliant-social-networks-you-dont-know-about/
======
haasted
Each description is prefixed with "Membership: free". I was surprised that the
author felt the need to mention this.

Are there any social networks with membership fees?

~~~
wallflower
> Are there any social networks with membership fees?

Country clubs are very expensive.

------
jfornear
add <http://noobindex.com> to that ;)

